# Swedish or English jobs?



## lluvy (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey everyone!

I'm looking for English or Swedish speaking work in Spain. Does anyone know of anything in the Malaga province? 

I'm currently living in the UK. I moved here from Marbella and I want to move back to Spain ASAP. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lluvy said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm looking for English or Swedish speaking work in Spain. Does anyone know of anything in the Malaga province?
> 
> I'm currently living in the UK. I moved here from Marbella and I want to move back to Spain ASAP. Any help would be greatly appreciated!



there are very few jobs right now. All I can think of is club la Costa in Mijas and I dont know if they're employing??? I dont blame you for wanting to move back to Spain tho. I'm currently in the UK and wish I could go back  
What about a visit to see whats about?? 

Or take a look thru this??? Recruitment | Situations vacant | myservicesdirectory.com | surinenglish.com

Jo xxx


----------



## lluvy (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank you for the help! I applied to 5 jobs through the link you sent me. Keep your fingers crossed for me, eh? I really don't wanna spend another year here, haha.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lluvy said:


> Thank you for the help! I applied to 5 jobs through the link you sent me. Keep your fingers crossed for me, eh? I really don't wanna spend another year here, haha.


:fingerscrossed: You do know I'll be very jealous if you get a job!!!!!!!!!! Seriously tho, good luck!!! Unfortunately I have family commitments which mean I'm stuck in the UK for the forseeable future 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Get in touch with Ikea and Linea Direct. They're both Swedish, aren't they


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I think Bankinter bought Linea Direct


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Chopera said:


> I think Bankinter bought Linea Direct


Are you saying that Direct Line are now Spanish owned or are you saying that Direct Line and Linea Directa are two separate companies with no single parent?


----------



## lluvy (Apr 6, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Are you saying that Direct Line are now Spanish owned or are you saying that Direct Line and Linea Directa are two separate companies with no single parent?


Do you really need to discuss that here?


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Direct Line are (or at least were) owned by RBS, and Bankinter bought the Linea Directa part from RBS about 5 years ago. AFAIK the Direct Line part is still owned by RBS (and were never Swedish).


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

lluvy said:


> Do you really need to discuss that here?


Probably not, but then that's the beauty of a forum. A quick question like that is better than starting a new thread for one simple reply.

I agree though, part of my role is to keep threads on topic - mea culpa!


----------



## amolina88 (Oct 31, 2013)

I know of a company located in Costa Blanca in need of both English and swedish speakers.


----------



## lluvy (Apr 6, 2014)

amolina88 said:


> I know of a company located in Costa Blanca in need of both English and swedish speakers.


Really? What is it?


----------

